# Come meet, "Ollie"



## willowgirl (Sep 20, 2011)

This is our new addition to the family. "Ollie"

<a href="http://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i446/seakyl/?action=view&current=023.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i446/seakyl/023.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous 

Could you make the pic bit smaller


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

He's lovely!!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

He so cute! I just want to squeeze him!


----------



## willowgirl (Sep 20, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Aww so gorgeous
> 
> Could you make the pic bit smaller


sorry about that but I have no idea how to.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

you can do this in photobucket... just click on edit


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

ahhhh so sweet love colours she is a cracker x


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Aw, Ollie is gorgeous! 
Great pic too!


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

looks adorable


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

congrats on your new addition. he's cute.


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

Heyyyy scary haha cute kiss him !!


----------

